# You are what you eat.....



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this diet. I've always thought I was generally fairly healthy but after watching on telly the show from the books I've noticed that I am actually quite unhealthy despite not being heavy. She takes a holistic approach to food and diet and I would certainly like to feel a lot better. I know that stress is a big trigger for me but so are banana's, avocado, sugar is HUGE!Anyway, I bought both her books today, haven't had a chance to read them yet but just wondering if anyone's tried this diet and whether you had any success with it? Did it affect your IBS at all? Thanks in advance for any opinions


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi, I bought this book when it first come out and thought it was really good but didnt really do anything about it. However, about 3/4 months ago I was diagnosed with IBS and after messing about trying to figure out what my trigger foods are, I've decided to go on a detox diet. I chose carol vorderman's detox because her books contain meal plans and recipes. I've been doing it since Monday (not long I know) but Ive been 'going' reguarly now, not had too much pain, bloating and flatulence has been reduced and i feel so much healthier. It's SO expensive though - all that fruit and veg. And I've had to start making dinner days in advance so the veg doesnt go off!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, this one was expensive too although I have to confess I've read a lot of not so great stuff about Gillian McKeith of late so in the end decided maybe she was only half way to knowing what she was talking about! I adopt some of her idea's on healthy eating but in the end my budget doesn't really let me eat this way so much. Good luck with the detox! I've always been too scared to do one, I mostly suffer from D and most detox's contain a lot of juice or stuff to make you go







I hope it helps you


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean! I suffer from IBS-C but the past week I've had nothing but D! At least it's all getting out of my system!Going for a colonic on Monday too!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

We just bought a new house on a well and septic, so I have been learning a lot more about water from the technician than I ever expected to know. He was at a conference recently where the presenting scientist was illustrating how the chemicals from especially our pharmaceuticals are passing through the waste process and up through the water cycle to return into the ground water, now recombined, often into very dangerous substances. (Apparantly, one of the chemicals in Paxil is a part of this; but he wasn't sure which one.) Since this is all very new and the recombinations are varied, they are currently not being flagged in the testing. But the presenter did mention the increased liklihood of 3 eyed fish and other such things starting to show up.While there is nothing we, as users can do--other than lower the amount of pharmaceuticals we all use, and that is not likely to happen with all of the $$ being made--adopting the fresh, local, organic approach to buying fruits and veg, lowering the amount of meat we consume, and using non-toxic cleaners will at least lessen the load of poisons we are all absorbing. There is, after all, something wrong with all of our digestive systems, whether it be brain/gut, SIBO, or something else. I am sure it is best not to throw more gasoline on that fire!Mark


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

That reminds me, I saw an article a few weeks back where London's water supply contains Prozac. Seems it's used so much, disgarded by the body but sewage plants can't remove it. So it stays in the water supply.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow that's pretty scary! Hard to imagine that it would end up in the water supply and pretty frightening that it does. I guess though like you said that this stuff we take has to go somewhere!


----------

